# What i want



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 11, 2011)

Have been looking for a new camera, not easy given that I am a street tog and cant afford a leica m9 .
having looked at the fuji x100 and read about the x10. pen and nex, What do i do ? What I want is a new canon .A1
that has a mag alloy body with a full frame sensor about 20 mp with new 24mm 35mm and 50mm lenses around 2.8 and an adapter to take old canon fd lenses, with an exposure comp dial on top in a semi retro style like the old canon A1 . what do you think?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2011)

So...we have a snowball in this hand....and in the other hand we have Hades...


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 12, 2011)

mirrorless camera body 





roblewisphotoco said:


> Have been looking for a new camera, not easy given that I am a street tog and cant afford a leica m9 .
> having looked at the fuji x100 and read about the x10. pen and nex, What do i do ? What I want is a new canon .A1
> that has a mag alloy body with a full frame sensor about 20 mp with new 24mm 35mm and 50mm lenses around 2.8 and an adapter to take old canon fd lenses, with an exposure comp dial on top in a semi retro style like the old canon A1 . what do you think?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 12, 2011)

roblewisphotoco said:


> Have been looking for a new camera, not easy given that I am a street tog and cant afford a leica m9 .
> having looked at the fuji x100 and read about the x10. pen and nex, What do i do ? What I want is a new canon .A1
> that has a mag alloy body with a full frame sensor about 20 mp with new 24mm 35mm and 50mm lenses around 2.8 and an adapter to take old canon fd lenses, with an exposure comp dial on top in a semi retro style like the old canon A1 . what do you think?



I really really want a Fuji X100. Half of me at one point thought stuff it, selling all my Nikon gear and getting a X100. But then my head ruled over my heart and decided that a 35 mm fixed lens will not suffice for all my needs! But if you only do street photography and little else, a X100 might be more than enough for you.


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes love the X100 and have my 5d for web stuff and smaller prints, but I would love to do some large prints from my street shots and I am just worried that 12mp on a smaller sensor is not going to give me the results I'm looking for .


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 14, 2011)

Fear not..12MP is more than enough for large prints, Nikon wouldn't of stuck at 12MP as long as they did if you couldn't make decent larger prints from 12MP. Don't listen to the Megapixel chasers who go on about cropping photos all the time instead of learning composition.


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input and have a re_think.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 14, 2011)

You can't use your 5D for street photography?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I find this post odd. Billboards are printed with 12mp cameras. Why can't you make large prints with your 5D? I have made 60" panoramics from my 50D... 
I am guessing you are leaning toward the Fuji because you want that compact or retro look? I'm not sold on the mirrorless cameras for the most part yet, but there are those who are. It just seems you are getting less with the Fuji than you already have with your 5D. 
More megapixels is useless at this point in the game unless you are printing some SUPER macro shots at about the size of a house while planning to view them with a magnifying glass at point blank range.


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks its the size ,even with a prime lens , its a big camera to stick in someone's face as I like to get in close ,need a camera that's a little more discret.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd venture to guess you'd be great with the Fuji. I have no idea how the mirrorless compare against each other. Make sure you do your research as to which ones perform best and most especially what lenses are available. Without looking I'd be concerned about lens availability for a Fuji as they don't make DSLR's anymore... I could be WAAAY off base here-like I said... I know very little on how the mirrorless compare to each other.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 14, 2011)

Obviously Sony fan but has some good insight.

Sony NEX C3 vs Oly E-P3 vs Panny GF3 - Manual Focus Face-Off
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p896tm9haU


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd probably trust Sony before Fuji, personally. It's just a knee jerk reaction as i have never had any luck with or love for Fuji.


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

The nex looks cool the new 7 on paper ticks all my boxes but the lack of a built in viewfinder is an issue 4 me thanks for all your input


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmmm

Rangefinder, mirrorless, P&S, and SLR all rolled up in a single "what to buy" thread...   

Sounds to me like there are preconceived notions of each type of camera that are not totally accurate.  First gotta think what you want in a camera... I mean REALLY WANT rather than what you read others shoot with.

I shoot with all four types.... Very different and there is no one right answer.

Yes I too find this thread a bit weird


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not weird if you go back to the beginning but what I would like is not yet available a mirrorless Canon that can take a fast prime with an elv and an exposure comp dial and a great sensor that's at least half the price of a leica .


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2011)

It is strange because none of what you describe really points in any sort of clear cut direction of what is needed.   Its a collection of "wants" with no clear uniform goal.  Its kinda like stating, I want a car with at least 2 wheels that rides like a vette but tows like a diesel and can get 40mpg without stating the all important question "what will it be used for?"

The only thing you stated about a Leica is the price....  (btw.. has no exposure comp dial.... )
The only thing you stated about the Canon is the A1 and Full frame
The only thing you stated about the A1 is the metal construction and dials.. ie retro
I don't even know why the X100 is attractive to you (I'm guessing retro) .. much less the X10.   (btw.. neither is a rangefinder nor mirrorless and have more in common with P&S)
You stated the 5D is too big to get in too close but an A1 (which you described as an ideal design for your use) with its lenses is really not much smaller.... 

yet... state that the 5D is only capable for small prints...   and don't seem to understand that its just as capable as a street camera as well.   

Its almost like a hodgepodge of things people have stated about these various cameras all rolled into one.   

Things that are more clear cut are like.... 

* I want a rangefinder...   It behaves as an extension of the eye without the lenses' focal length changing the way I view the world.  I see infinite DOF no matter the aperture on the lens so I can see all objects in foreground and background.  I like its simplicity.  I can see things in and out of the frame unlike the tunnel vision of the SLR.

or

* I want a mirrorless camera... I find it comfortable as a P&S.   Its compact size of the body and lens without the disadvantage of a tiny sensor.  Its as familiar in use as a P&S and just as laid back.   Interchangeable lenses provide for much opportunity to experiment with different types of lenses.  PS> No fast primes in mirrorless?????  How about a 25mm f/0.95, 25 f/1.4, 45 f/1.8, 20 f/1.7, 14 f/2.5, 45mm f/2.8???  or any number of adaptable lenses.

or

* I want an SLR because it provides the most flexibility.   Shoot long and short.  Widest set of features and lenses.

or 

* I want a P&S because its price point and do it all....   in a package that fits in my pocket.   

Or similar.


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

I am a street photographer who has been taking photos for over 30 years and know the tools I need to take good pics  but not one camera on the market gives me what I need its not difficult or complicated just a list things I would like in my camera


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok... so you are a street photographer.    That's a good start.   (The number of years is not really helpful)

Have you shot with a rangefinder in the past?  What about it do you like?

What about your current 5D do you like?  Don't like?


----------



## roblewisphotoco (Nov 14, 2011)

The only rangefinder I have used is an old Canon  it was ok . My 5d is great but even with a prime lens it is too big if you get in close , people react very differently to a smaller camera ,


----------



## Crollo (Dec 31, 2011)

They shouldn't be reacting at all. You're not getting any naturalness out of a shot if the people involved realize that they're having their picture taken, the discreetness of the camera shouldn't matter because a camera is still a camera, _you are not being discreet enough to begin with._


----------

